# Rocks Web site



## Rocky (Aug 19, 2003)

Well guys I have been getting ragged on for not having a web site actually I had one for a number of years, but I switched internet companies and well you know, basically I am lazy. So I finally made one today, I am not very good with computers, I made it my self so keep that in mide before rip into my computer skills ;-)


Rocky

The site is Rockypasiwk.com


(*****

I made the Link a live Link. Just Click :asian: 
Rich Parsons
MT Moderator

*****)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

Its not too bad.  Info is good, and once I got there the pages loaded decently.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

As a link: Rockypasiwk.com.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

OOPS!

It looks like while I was editign others were also adding in the Link. Sorry for the confusion.


Rocky,

I liked the site, not able to read all of it YET!

I did have a problem wiht a broken link on your pictures. I am using IE 6.028

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Rich, you know what this means to me:





> I did have a problem wiht a broken link on your pictures. I am using IE 6.028


 Nothing absolutly f%$king nothing, I am a retard when it comes to computers, I did this thing with front page 2002 so if you wanna make any sense to me speak english 

Oh and remember to type real slow cause I don't read to fast!!


Rocky

P.s I got hit a lot!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Hey Rich, you know what this means to me: Nothing absolutly f%$king nothing, I am a retard when it comes to computers, I did this thing with front page 2002 so if you wanna make any sense to me speak english
> 
> Oh and remember to type real slow cause I don't read to fast!!
> ...



Rocky,

I needed this right now. Owrk has been so seriously lately and crazy as well. Everytime I think I am ok, someone else stands on the _'Process"_ and or they cannot do something, because it is not their job. 

You made me laugh, and I needed that.

Ok rrrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaaalllllllll ssssssssllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwww. 

I liked you web site!

PS: :~)  The squiggle is my bent nose, as I have been hit a lot also. :rofl:


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 19, 2003)

Congratulations Rocky! 
It Looks good.  Not too shabby for a guy with no computer skills. I look foreword to your updates.

SAL


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 19, 2003)

Nice site Rocky.  I got through about half of it and will read the rest tomorrow.
Informative and to the point. I liked it


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 19, 2003)

Rocco!

Way to go!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Aug 22, 2003)

way to go Rocky! its better than i can do! luckily i have a student that is good at it because if it were left up to me i would be in trouble!!


----------

